# Two-Way radio's?  What Brand do you prefer?



## Handgunner (Aug 3, 2005)

What do y'all use and do you like them?  What ghz(?) is best and range?

I'm thinking about getting a pair for this deer season and have gotten mixed reviews from those around here that use them.

Some swear by theirs and others swear at them.

Any ideas?


----------



## CAL (Aug 3, 2005)

Delton,
I have two or three sets.I think the Motorola ones are the best.Make sure they have rechargeable batteries and a long talk time.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 3, 2005)

Just bought 2 Midland 14 milers, we will see.

Jim


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 3, 2005)

Jim, you buy them online? Store?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 3, 2005)

Bass pro has them on sale for $80 a set and it includes dual home charger and a car adapter that will charge them both as well and ear buds.

Great deal.  We are replacing Mot 2 milers.

Jim


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 3, 2005)

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=2&hvarSubCode=2&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks, I'll go take a look at them.


----------



## Briar (Aug 3, 2005)

*Marine Radios*

I have a set of the radios Jim mentioned but they are only 4 watt whereas the one Jim mentioned are 5 watt and they work OK but the marine 5 watt works best for us . Ours run on AA batteries so we went to wally world and got the rechargables to go in them and it has worked out great . A guy once told me that the lower the freq. the better they worked in the woods .  If it is true that being  said the CB radios are on a  really low freq.  but I have never tried them . Any one ever tried CB radios in the woods ?


----------



## Harvester (Aug 4, 2005)

Five-O said:
			
		

> . Any one ever tried CB radios in the woods ?




About 12 years ago a bubby had a pair that we used.  didnt hunt but about 1/2 mile apart and they worked great other than them being bulky at that time.  I've got two pairs of two way radios now and both are cheap.  I bought the first pair(GE) from wallyworld and it was ok. Then for our safety record @ work I picked out a set of radios (5 mile range) and they really stink.  cant findem right now to tell u the brand but they wont even go 400yards in the woods.


----------



## marknga (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a pair of Cobra FSR radios (Wornout Trails has a pair also) and they work pretty good. Remember that the 5 mile range or whatever range they post is for perfect conditions is a totally flat and are void of any obstructions. Ours seem to work well up to about a mile in the woods barring a big hill between us. 
That said on the morning of Nov 6 2002 when I shot my 10 point Mulie in the Black Hills National Forrest at 7.40am  I radioed Wornout Trails immediately and got him and he was more than a mile away on top of mountain! They worked great out there, I was surprised considering the terrain.
(they don't  like to get wet though  )

Mark


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 4, 2005)

*Radios*

Sure would like to hear a report on those 5 watt 14 milers.I received a pair of Kenwood 2 mile radios as a fathers day gift several years ago when they first started to gain popularity. I have been happy with these and have noticed that they transmit 3 or 4 times further when cold and clear. Don`t know why but they do. Received a set of Motorola 5 milers as another gift and they do not work any better than the kenwood 2 mile set.   hoot


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 4, 2005)

I think the key to good reception in any brand of 2-ways is to get the 5 watt models. Have tried the lower wattage models and have had reception problems. My next pair will be 5 watters.


----------



## firebiker (Aug 4, 2005)

*You really don't need them if ?*

you really don't need them if you have a nextel phone and service just put your phone on vibrate and speaker phone off and they are hundred times better than any other walkie -talkie available. and now that you can get the new phones from nextel that work out of network up to six (6) miles between each other it don't matter where you are they work.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Aug 4, 2005)

i always used to use the campbells brand.  the only thing  was  is they werent wireless.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 4, 2005)

FESTUSHAGGIN said:
			
		

> i always used to use the campbells brand.  the only thing  was  is they werent wireless.



What brand of string do you use? That has alot do do with the reception, right?


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Aug 4, 2005)

SouthPaw Draw said:
			
		

> What brand of string do you use? That has alot do do with the reception, right?


i have found that if you rub some bees wax along the string it improves the reception.


----------



## SCPO (Aug 4, 2005)

I Use Midland. Like The Silent Vib Alert. When I Get In Stand Buddy And I Just Turn Them On. If He Needs Me He Just Vibrates Then I Turn Up Volume And Call Him Back. That Way No Noise To Scare Deer.


----------



## Razorback (Aug 4, 2005)

Okay now that we know what brands & 5 watters are needed.  

What kind of prices are you spending?  

Whats the run time of the rechargable styles?

Razor


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 4, 2005)

Razor, that link Jim posted had them at $79...

Jim, when are you going to try yours out?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 4, 2005)

Delt, I have them with me every weekend at our land, but forget to try them


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 4, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Delt, I have them with me every weekend at our land, but forget to try them


 You gonna be down there this weekend?  If so, I'll call and remind ya.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 4, 2005)

I suspect I will stop by sometime


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 5, 2005)

I found these Midland's for a good price, can get them for 63.00.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=201680


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 10, 2005)

My dad and I bought two Midland 10 milers last season and we weren't all that impressed.  One of them quit working only a week after we got them.  I will say that Midland handled the problem promply and sent us a new one very fast.

But, the range is very minimal.  We hunt standard Georgia sub piedmont, upper coastal plain habitat and a lot of places on our club we can't communicate with each other less than a mile away.

Our old Motorolas, which are 5 milers used to work great for 10yrs on all kinds of habitat and even our club now until one of them broke.  They don't make the style of radio any more and it would cost over $250 to have the one radio repaired so we tried the Midlands.  They don't even compare with the motorolas for range.  

I'd go with Motorola's.

Tommy


----------



## RatherBHuntin (Aug 10, 2005)

I bought a pair of Cobra's, one of which wouldn't charge aftder a day, so we took them back and got another pair.  Several days later it's mic quit working.  Very unimpressed!


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 10, 2005)

Jim bought some 15 milers, but hasn't tried them out yet I don't think....  I keep hoping to hear a report on those.


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Aug 10, 2005)

We had some of the 15 mile Midlands at our club this past weekend.  Our club is in north Ga so it is mountainous.  We didn't give them a full test but the little bit we did use them they worked good.  When I got home I looked at my topo software and found that we were two miles apart.  We were at the same altitude with no hills in between us.  

I have been looking at these radios  http://www.rahq.com/acatalog/Online..._and_F3G_F4G_Portable_Two_Way_Radios_214.html  This radio is a better quality than the Midlands.  With the quality comes a price.  We have a member that just bought the Icom so we should have more tests done soon on both radios.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Aug 15, 2005)

*Sportsman's Guide - Good Price*

Here's a good price on Mfr. refurbished radios:

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=217412&pn=1

      ​


----------



## DS7418 (Aug 15, 2005)

I use the Cobra FRS also.. they do good as any others i tried,, and price is very reasonable.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 15, 2005)

well since Delton forgot to call and tell me to try out the 14 milers, I left them in my bag all weekend


----------



## Headshot (Aug 15, 2005)

In January 2005, I bought a pair of Midland GXT 400's.  They are rated at 4 watts & 12 miles.  These were used when we burned our land in late January and they did work very well.  The land we burned covered 600 acres in middle southwest Georgia.  I like the "silent", vibrate mode and the weather band on this model.  The recharge kit is great.  This set was $79.99 through BPS.  If you can get more wattage -- you get what you pay for.  The 7 mile Midlands I bought in 2004 didn't cover like the 12 milers do.  Midland has a website at www.midlandradios.com.   Good Luck!


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 16, 2005)

You were supposed to remind me to remind you! 

You going back this weekend???


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 16, 2005)

probably, go back nearly every weekend...until season and then nearly every day


----------



## W4DSB (Aug 18, 2005)

we use our Nextels    no distance problems with them


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 18, 2005)

Aren't you lucky.  My dad and I can't use our's on our lease.  No coverage.  I do use them when I hunt on my buddies lease in Morgan C.  We put them on vibrate and they work great!!

Tommy


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 19, 2005)

W4DSB said:
			
		

> we use our Nextels    no distance problems with them



At our club in north Jasper County I can't get a signal with my Nextel, only get reception when I am at camp. Anywhere else on the property does not work.


----------



## firebiker (Aug 19, 2005)

get a new phone, Nextel now has several new models that work out of network also. they work up to 6 miles between each other and there is no charge for this feature. the only catch is the person you are talking with has to have the same feature on their phone also.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 19, 2005)

I've already got one of those phones and so does my dad.

The  "Direct Talk" feature has some drawbacks.  One 6 miles means you have to be in the wide open.  No hills and topographical features blocking the way.  Two, this is the biggy.  That feature doesn't have a vibrate mode!!!  When you call somebody it beeps, loud.  To loud for the woods.  We tried them last year and both of us looked at each other, and said we'd stick to the walkie talkies.

It is a nice feature if your on a job site, and out of the network.    

Tommy


----------

